# Von normalen Java Programmen zu Java Serveranwendungen für das WWW?



## HabeKDurchblick (3. Jan 2012)

So, ich habe jetzt die Grundlagen von Java gelernt.

Aber jetzt würde ich mal gerne wissen, wie man mit Java zu mit HTML gestaltete Webapplikationen kommt?
Ich habe gehört das man Tomcat+Apache braucht, okay, aber wie werden dann die HTML Seiten erstellt?

Geht das so, daß ich in Java einfach String Objekte anlege, die wiederum dann den HTML Code enthalten, womit dann aus mehreren String Objekten die Webseite zusammengebaut und an den Kunden geschickt wird?
Oder bietet Java dafür bessere Möglichkeiten?
Also wie wird das professionell gemacht?

Nehmen wir mal an, daß z.B. Facebook serverseitig Java einsetzt, wie gestalten die daraus ihren Webauftritt?
Und wäre Java für so etwas als Programmiersprache eine gute Wahl, oder gibt es da bessere Sprachen?
Diese Frage bezieht sich insbesondere darauf, wenn der Webauftritt einen hohen Load hat.
Also zig hundert tausend Kunden und deren Zugriffe verwaltet werden müssen.


Dann noch eine Frage.
Welche Rolle spielt hier Java Enterprise und kostet das extra Lizenzen wenn man damit Webauftritte unter Tomcat gestalten möchte.


Meine Fragen mögen vielleicht seltsam klingen, aber ich versuche gerade hier einen Überblick zu bekommen.
PS: Mit PHP habe ich schon einmal einen Webauftritt erstellt, jetzt möchte ich so etwas mal mit Java machen.


----------



## Marcinek (3. Jan 2012)

Hmm... Und dazu gibt es keine Literatur oder Ergebnise im Web?

Du möchtest eine Seite bauen, die hunderttausende Kunden handelt. Kannst aber nicht deine Infos kurz vorher sortieren?

Das ist nicht allein eine Frage der Sprache, sondern auch der Serverarchitektur.

Und vor allem ist das Gebiet dann schon so groß, dass du das hier im Forum niemals klären wirst.

Für JEE braucht man keine Lizenzen zu zahlen :rtfm:


----------



## faetzminator (3. Jan 2012)

HabeKDurchblick hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe gehört das man Tomcat+Apache braucht [...]


Apache Tomcat (also Tomcat der _Marke_ Apache) eine Umgebung, um Javaprogramme serverseitig auszuführen. Dies ist aber nur eine Möglichkeit, gibt von mehreren Anbietern verschiedene Lösungen.



HabeKDurchblick hat gesagt.:


> Geht das so, daß ich in Java einfach String Objekte anlege, die wiederum dann den HTML Code enthalten, womit dann aus mehreren String Objekten die Webseite zusammengebaut und an den Kunden geschickt wird?


Das war der Anfang, nämlich Servlets. Servlet ? Wikipedia


HabeKDurchblick hat gesagt.:


> Oder bietet Java dafür bessere Möglichkeiten?


Früher JSP, heute wohl eher JSF. JavaServer Pages ? Wikipedia, JavaServer Faces ? Wikipedia



HabeKDurchblick hat gesagt.:


> Also wie wird das professionell gemacht?


Kommt immer drauf an 



HabeKDurchblick hat gesagt.:


> Nehmen wir mal an, daß z.B. Facebook serverseitig Java einsetzt, wie gestalten die daraus ihren Webauftritt?
> Und wäre Java für so etwas als Programmiersprache eine gute Wahl, oder gibt es da bessere Sprachen?


Für solche interaktiven "Web 2.0" Applikationen eignet sich IMHO JSP, JSF etc. nicht. Ich würde da zu Googles GWT, Vaadin o.ä. tendieren. Da schreibt man alles in purem Java, clientseitiger Code wird dann vom Compiler in Javascript etc. übersetzt 

Den Rest kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.


----------



## truesoul (3. Jan 2012)

Mit Java EE zum Beispiel.
Gute Literatur hierfür wäre zum Beispiel Servlets & JSP von Kopf bis Fuß.
Und ansonsten heißt es, googlen nach Java EE z.B.

Google Web Toolkit ist aber auch sehr interessant z.B . 

Gruß


----------

